# Siren 2 wicking



## Spongebob (15/5/19)

Vape fam funny thing has now happened to me twicei wick my siren 2 as per usual with the two tails hanging out at the bottom and touching the deck. Halfway through the day i check and one tail is gone and when i open up and check that tail has been "sucked" up into the bell housing . Airlock? I have noticed that i do not have air bubbles going back into the tank, but have also checked and the wicking is not too thick? 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (15/5/19)

Probably very similar story to your kayfun mini v3 issue, the seal at A, either missing or graunched.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kayfun-mini-v3-condensation.t58850/#post-777725


----------



## Spongebob (15/5/19)

blujeenz said:


> Probably very similar story to your kayfun mini v3 issue, the seal at A, either missing or graunched.
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kayfun-mini-v3-condensation.t58850/#post-777725


Thanks i have googled for a diagram showing the siren o rings but can't seem to find 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spongebob (15/5/19)

But on another note... Wouldn't the o ring aggravate the airlock issue

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (15/5/19)

Spongebob said:


> But on another note... Wouldn't the o ring aggravate the airlock issue
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Not necessarily so, seems like you're vaping the cotton back up the tank, which sounds like an oring to blame.


----------

